# Ostře řezaná tvář



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
co to znamená? 
-  Začala si s ním kvůli jeho ostře řezaný tváři.
Děkuju moc


----------



## jazyk

To pravděpodobné znamená _a face with sharp features, una faccia dai lineamenti angolosi, marcati._


----------



## Jana337

Ano, je to tak. Mnohé ženy považují výrazné rysy v mužské tváři za velmi přitažlivé.


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, děkuju moc!


----------



## NoTraducer

(finely) chiseled features


----------



## texpert

sharp-cut face, I should think


----------

